# Help with Growing Crypt hudori emersed



## hoodie75 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi all, my name is Christian, Im getting 4 Crypt hudori in a few days, but was wanting to grow them emersed, the thing im finding difficult to find info on what are the best substrates to use, I know they like a higher ph, but its the substrate to buy im a little stuck on, I was thinking fine aquarium gravel & play sand & some coral sand mixed together also mixing some dolarmite/ lime aswell, but i know there is not enough nutrients in these sunstrates, can anyone with experience of growing hudori give some advice? any help is greatly appreciated, 
kind regards Christian


----------



## bdoss1985 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey Christian are they already emersed or submerged growth?

I recieved mine submerged growth went total meltdown for a month before i saw any emersed growth








current growth extremely slow growing.

Im using just miracle grow organic in this pot.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoodie75 (Sep 6, 2016)

bdoss1985 said:


> Hey Christian are they already emersed or submerged growth?
> 
> I recieved mine submerged growth went total meltdown for a month before i saw any emersed growth
> 
> ...


Hey, bdboss,
These are just small plants that have been grown submersed.


----------



## bdoss1985 (Aug 14, 2014)

Itll be a long process but they should convert no problem, hudoroi is a slow crypt itll pay off in the end

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

